# Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design



## Juleeeee (9. Februar 2005)

hallo,
ich besuche derzeit die 9.Klasse von einem Gymnasium. Ich hab vor nach dem Abi Grafik-Design zu studiern und steh jetzt vor der Frage ob ich nicht nach der 10. Klasse auf ein Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design gehen soll. Was ich über das Kolleg so gehört hab spricht mit sehr an. Meine Frage ist nun die, ob ich nach dem Brufskolleg, das man mit dem Beruf als Grafik-Designer und ner Fachhochschulreife verlässt Grafik-Design studiern kann oder überhaupt bessere Chancen einen Studienplatz zu bekommen hab 
Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit einem Berufskolleg?
Würd mich über Antworten freuen=)
Jule;-]


----------



## JoKne (10. Februar 2005)

Du musst wissen, dass du nach dem BK nur die Fachhochschulreife hast.
Das bedeutet, dass du normal nur an einer FH studieren kannst. Es gibt Ausnahmen
aber in der Regel ist es schwer mit der FH- Reife an eine Uni zu gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du l Abi machen. Du hast danach viel mehr
Möglichkeiten - besonders mit einem guten Abi ;-). Bin gegenüber Bk´s sehr skeptisch.
Ich stand auch letztes Jahr vor dieser Entscheidung und hab mich nach langem überlegen
dazu entschlossen Abi zu machen und danach weiter zu sehen. Halte dir alle Türen
offen und mach dein Abi, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Kyrius (10. Februar 2005)

ich bin auf einem BK für Technik und mache dort mein AHR. Danach kommt das Informatik-Studium, wobei ich mir da noch nicht über das genaue Studium im klaren bin.

Da meine Informatik Note allerdings 1+ (15 Punkte) und meine Datenverarbeitungsnote 2+ (12Punkte) ist, bietet sich er bereich doch an, oder?  *proll*


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Februar 2005)

> Da meine Informatik Note allerdings 1+ (15 Punkte) und meine Datenverarbeitungsnote 2+ (12Punkte) ist, bietet sich er bereich doch an, oder?


Nur, wenn Deine Noten in Mathematik und Physik genauso ausfallen.  Ich will niemandem die Motivation nehmen, aber wir hatten zwischen dem ersten und dem dritten Semester einen erheblichen Anteil "Abbrecher" nicht zuletzt wegen dieser Fächer.

Gruß
.


----------



## MonoMental (10. Februar 2005)

bzgl. Datic:

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Der Mathematikteil (Algebra, Analysis) und Physikteil ist recht hoch in den ersten Semestern und dadurch ergibt sich auch die Selektion. Viele gehen in den ersten Semestern, weil ihnen das einfach zu heavy ist. Ich persönlich fands zwar auch nicht wirklich einfach, aber wer Interesse daran hat und wen auch ein Mathe Leistungskurs nicht abschreckt, für den ist das das richtige.
Der Spaß an sämtlichen Naturwissenschaften sollte daher schon gegeben sein.

LG

der mono


----------



## JoKne (10. Februar 2005)

Die Anforderungen, die in  Mathe auf den BK´s gestellt werden  sind deutlich geringer als die auf allgemeinbildenen Gymnasien oder Fachgebundenen wie TG oder WG. (Meines Wissens nach)

In der Regel gibt es da ziemlich viel aufzuholen, wenn man einen an Informatik orientierten Studiengang wählt. (SE, TI, etc.)


----------



## Punch_Club (10. Februar 2005)

hallo,

ich halte den weg über ein berufskolleg zu gehn für sehr sinnvoll, wenn man schon einigermaßen klar ist in welche richtung es mal gehen soll.
ich habe selber mein Abi + GTA (gestaltungstechnischer assistent) (AHR -kein fachabi) an einem Berufskolleg gemacht und es war sehr effektiv. das ganze in 3 jahren + 14. schuljahr gta (war aber nur ein halbjahr)

1. LK Gestaltungstechnik, 2. LK Englischist vorgeschrieben, 
man kann nur 3. und 4. wählen. weitere fächer: kunstgeschicht, grafikdesign, photodesign, und natürlich die üblichen abirelevanten fächer: mathe, deutsch, geschichte, reli, sport, wirtschaftslehre, päda... (der anspruch in den fächern ist ander als am gymnasium aber nicht unbedingt niedriger, man könnte es mit ner gesamtschule vergleichen)

blöder weise ist das in nrw (ich glaub soger in der brd) die einzige schule an der das so möglich ist. www.kemnastrasse.de

wenn du design studieren möchtest brauchst du aber nicht zwingend ein "vollabi" - die meisten design studiengänge sind an den fhs oder an den unis integriert, wodurch auch das fachabi reichen müsste
Es gibt aber sehr viele möglichkeiten sich da einen weg zu suchen. sei jedoch vorsichtig bei berufsberatungen vom arbeitsamt, die wissen auch nicht immer alles 

Ich habe für mich in der 10. klasse die entscheidung gefällt über das berufskolleg zu gehen... und ich bereue ihn nicht. ich studiere jetzt im 2.sem. in essen gestaltungstechnik auf lehramt.


----------



## Kyrius (11. Februar 2005)

> blöder weise ist das in nrw (ich glaub soger in der brd) die einzige schule an der das so möglich ist. http://www.kemnastrasse.de



falsch  in Gelsenkirchen-Buer steht ebenfalls ein BK für Gestaltung 



> Nur, wenn Deine Noten in Mathematik und Physik genauso ausfallen.


In diesem Halbjahr leider nicht (Durchhänger...) aber in der Regel habe ich in Mathe und Physik eine gute 2-3


----------



## Punch_Club (11. Februar 2005)

ich sprach von einem berufskolleg, an dem du Abi (AHR+GTA) mit dem LK Gestaltungstechnik machen kannst. in GE gibt es einen bildungsgang mit fhr+gta nach meinen informationen.

natürlich gibt es eine ganze reihe von bk an denen man gestaltungstechnik machen kann... 
ansonsten wäre ich ja nach meinem studium wahrscheinlich arbeitslos...


----------



## Kyrius (11. Februar 2005)

Habe gerade nochmals nachgesehen.

ich entschuldige mich für meine Falschaussage. Im Bereich Gestaltung wird tatsächlich nur ein FHR angeboten.

Ich mache mein AHR im Bereich Technik und dachte einfach "Wenn sie es bei Technik anbieten, warum nicht bei Gestaltung?". Wobei der Gedanke sich jetzt noch kräftiger stellt.


----------



## Juleeeee (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo
danke für die antworten=)

...ich würd glaub ich wenn dann das BK in Karlsruhe anpeilen, da hat man dann die FHR& den Beruf Grafik-Designer. 
Kennt das jemand

greetz
Jule;-]


----------



## bubulala (24. Februar 2005)

Hey Juleeee,

ich selbst hab auch vor ein paar Jahren Abi gemacht und mich dann trotzdem fuer's Berufskoleg entschieden... haette ich in der 9. Klasse schon soviel Hirn gehabt wie heute ;-) waere ich definitif damals schon aufs BK und haette nebenher die FHreife gemacht. Deine Chancen sind sicherlich groesser an einer FH genommen zu werden, wenn Du vom BK kommst anstatt vom Gymnasium. Du kannst dich damit zwar nur an FHs bewerben (nicht an der Uni) aber wer studiert denn schon Grafik Design an der Uni? Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du GD studieren willst, dann geh auf's BK und sammel dort die grundlegenden Erfahrungen....


----------

